# Joeys freezing up



## pjmystic (Nov 15, 2007)

Several months ago I had 2 Hoppers w/ sling and 3 Joeys installed. Everything has worked fine until a week ago. Now all 3 Joeys will often freeze up. A restart will fix the issue temporarily but it keeps coming back. Before a week ago it had never happened.

I plan on calling Dish after work tonight but was wondering if there was something I might be missing that would make it an easy fix. 

Thank you


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

If you read the forums especially satelliteguys this seems to be associated with bridging on internet connections.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

You probably have both Hoppers IP connected. Limit the IP connection to 1 Hopper and enable bridging on that Hopper. Remove the IP connection from the second Hopper and the problem should stop.


----------

